# 'Breaking News' Pacman Gives In To Floyds Demands



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

By Mark Vester

WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao has budged. The Filipino champion is now willing to agree to Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s previous cut-off date for a random Olympic-style drug testing protocol. Earlier this year, the two sides failed to reach an agreement for a March mega-fight. The issue of random drug testing was the root cause for the failed negotiations.

The two fighters were unable to agree on the cut-off date for the blood tests. Mayweather wanted a 14-day cut-off on the tests, while Pacquiao wanted the random drug testing protocol to end 24-days before the fight. Now Pacquiao is willing to meet Mayweather's number.



source:http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=27459


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> By Mark Vester
> 
> WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao has budged. The Filipino champion is now willing to agree to Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s previous cut-off date for a random Olympic-style drug testing protocol. Earlier this year, the two sides failed to reach an agreement for a March mega-fight. The issue of random drug testing was the root cause for the failed negotiations.
> 
> ...


Way to put this in the UFC section. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Way to put this in the UFC section. :thumbsdown:


WHAAAMMMMBALANCE IS ON THE WAY


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

whoop d do. boxing :sarcastic12:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This would be great news If I cared dude. Put this up in the boxing forums. I mean I don't mind a boxing or anthing but you should know better than to post this in the UFC section. Atleast put it in the General section so that it fits the criteria somewhat man.

It's just that people who care about this stuff wont come to the UFC forum to find it lol. Also careful with the insults it's just not neccessary.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What they said,


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Way to put this in the UFC section. :thumbsdown:


Yeh man, I thought this was an mma forum?
Whack it in the general discussion at least.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice. I don't see Manny having a chance after watching the Sugar Shane fight. Personally, I hate Mayweather's Rupal-look'n @$$, but he's beyond talented. I'll be rooting for Manny 1000% if it goes down, but my money is on Mayweather, sadly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Nice. I don't see Manny having a chance after watching the Sugar Shane fight. Personally, I hate Mayweather's Rupal-look'n @$$, but he's beyond talented. I'll be rooting for Manny 1000% if it goes down, but my money is on Mayweather, sadly.


I don't know, I think that Pac Man is looking unstoppable right now and Mayweather was in trouble early in the Mosley fight. It will be a good one but I think that Pac Man can pull it off.

We will also see if Mayweather is truly ducking Manny now that the drug tests are a non-issue.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Well so much for"random" don't ya think?If he is on roids(i dont think so)he'll pass the test now that he knows there will be one....right?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Boxing conspiracy fans think Manny was actually waiting for the Shane/Mosley fight results, because if Mosley won, the purse for a Manny/Mayweather fight increases exponentially. Not my thoughts, just stuff I've been hearing from other "more hardcore" boxing fans then myself.


----------

